# Graves questions...



## StacyJo (Nov 17, 2009)

Hello, I am new to this board. I have been living with Graves for almost four years. I chose the RAI treatment and am now on a hormone replacement. My problem is I have problems staying focused. Does anyone else experience this? I also struggle with anxiety and derpression. My doctors tell me they're unrelated but I never had any of these problems until I started on the hormone replacement meds.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

StacyJo said:


> Hello, I am new to this board. I have been living with Graves for almost four years. I chose the RAI treatment and am now on a hormone replacement. My problem is I have problems staying focused. Does anyone else experience this? I also struggle with anxiety and derpression. My doctors tell me they're unrelated but I never had any of these problems until I started on the hormone replacement meds.


Hi, StacyJo and welcome to the board. When did you last have labs done? Have you ever had the FREE T4 and FREE T3 done with your TSH?

You could be undermedicated and/or you may not be converting your T4 to T3 efficiently.

What hormone replacement are you on?


----------

